# Ice Storm tracking



## treeslayer (Dec 12, 2008)

any work up in the frozen Northeast?


----------



## fishercat (Dec 12, 2008)

*not here.*

i'm waiting for calls from Mass.


----------



## Brush Hog (Dec 12, 2008)

Only Northwest corner got it up by treemds. Lower part of Maine got it pretty good to.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 12, 2008)

I heard Worcester Mass. got hammered. any help from that area would be appreciated, I need some work.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 12, 2008)

> By Russell Contreras
> Associated Press Writer / December 12, 2008
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds widespread


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 12, 2008)

that's what I'm reading. I have a wealth of guys and equipment in the Wmsbg area ready to travel if I can locate a good bit of work.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 12, 2008)

Brush Hog said:


> Only Northwest corner got it up by treemds. Lower part of Maine got it pretty good to.



Not much ice in my town (Litchfield) but hammered just a few miles north. Picked up a few days at least so far. Looks like I can dodge the repo man for awhile longer, lol. I got this one estate thats pretty hammered up in Goshen, used to be one of Liberace's shacks, big brick castle pretty much. I know the caretaker. I've been fending off the landscape architect and his Bartlett guys for some time now - I get some, they get some. Looks like I win this one. 
This tree thing always provides for me somehow, already got more damage over in the hick town of Warren to look at on Sunday. Good luck MDS.


----------



## capetrees (Dec 12, 2008)

Wheres "wortownmick" and "treeslayer"? They're form Worcester. Share the wealth guys!


----------



## JeffL (Dec 12, 2008)

Our shop is about 20 minutes east of the east edge of the berkshires in western mass. Me and a guy went to look at 2 jobs for tomorrow involving removing some Norway spruce off the roofs of homes. Literally probably a 1/2" of ice on everything up there, reported they'll be without power for likely at least 4 days, possibly a week. Looks like a bomb went off. I have a few pics on my phone I'll try to put up later.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 12, 2008)

capetrees said:


> Wheres "wortownmick" and "treeslayer"? They're form Worcester. Share the wealth guys!



I'm treeslayer. do you mean tree-slayer, who stole my name?


----------



## JeffL (Dec 12, 2008)

Tree MDS, that's where I'll be tomorrow, up in Goshen. You driven up there yet? It's unreal. I think it'll get worse tonite, everything is so ice loaded and the wind was just starting to blow as we left at 3 this afternoon.


----------



## capetrees (Dec 12, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> I'm treeslayer. do you mean tree-slayer, who stole my name?



correct


----------



## capetrees (Dec 12, 2008)

Correcting again, Wortown Mick ans treeslayer666!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 12, 2008)

JeffL said:


> Tree MDS, that's where I'll be tomorrow, up in Goshen. You driven up there yet? It's unreal. I think it'll get worse tonite, everything is so ice loaded and the wind was just starting to blow as we left at 3 this afternoon.



Dude, I'm sitting in the shop listening to the wind gust as I type, I heard the ice is still on them trees. :biggrinbounce2: 

Yeah I've been in Goshen today, thats where one job is, right by rt 4 and the rotary at rt 63. I love this s#!t! Lots of ice for sure. Goshen is only a couple miles away. Oh that wind is a whipping now, lol. Where you gonna be at??


----------



## JeffL (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh, apparently there is a Goshen in CT too, haha, I'll be up in MA.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 12, 2008)

JeffL said:


> Oh, apparently there is a Goshen in CT too, haha, I'll be up in MA.



Right, two Goshens - go figure! We have a Bethlehem too!! lol.

Good luck storm chasing man.

MDS.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 12, 2008)

Here I come ropenice is ready lol I could not come
unless there was 25k involved for a month or so!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 12, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Here I come ropenice is ready lol I could not come
> unless there was 25k involved for a month or so!



Rope, old dog, I wish we could afford you, lol.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 12, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Rope, old dog, I wish we could afford you, lol.



Yeah that is what everyone says I guess I am going to have to
be mo cheapo but really I mean all I want is to make a living sheesh:monkey:
I actually applied today for and hourly job that I really can't afford to do
but wth at least I will be busy enough to keep my mind off things!


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 12, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Here I come ropenice is ready lol I could not come
> unless there was 25k involved for a month or so!



yea, rope kinda sittin here foamin at the checkbook.
Ah.maybe somthing closer for us next week.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 12, 2008)

my town got hammered and towns to the north declared a state of emergency. Spent all day today clearing driveways etc. 7 trucks loads of chips. same tomorrow and sunday. My willow trees got wrecked. seems willows, pines, birches and crappy elms took the brunt of it. Got power back today though which is good..... Mike


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 12, 2008)

yea here there,s 1.5 mill without power so far

go get,em guy,s:chainsawguy:


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 12, 2008)

Feast or famine, seems to be universal in the tree bizz.. Our phone shut down 2 weeks ago untill today, there must have been 100 calls!!. There is alot of work around here but theres also alot of comp and believe it or not people with trees on there houses are still shopping prices even though there insurance jobs!!


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 12, 2008)

got a buddy down here from the N.Y,typical 
new yorker.you know the type no offense to anyone of course,say,s dave we ought to go up there.I say your crazy man nuthin like a hillbilly try to sell tree work to a far northener.
He would have to sell all the job,s.
man I would starve to death up there,:help:


----------



## Marquis (Dec 12, 2008)

*Need storm damage help??*

Hey gang, we got more snow than anything up here in Northern Maine, some ice, but mostly snow. If anyone needs some help down that way in MA, CT, NH, let me know. Willing to travel, have ALL my own equipment. Let me know....other than that, be safe! Merry Xmas!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 12, 2008)

ozarktreeman said:


> got a buddy down here from the N.Y,typical
> new yorker.you know the type no offense to anyone of course,say,s dave we ought to go up there.I say your crazy man nuthin like a hillbilly try to sell tree work to a far northener.
> He would have to sell all the job,s.
> man I would starve to death up there,:help:



Nahh I am a hillbilly and when I was in MI they threw
money at me I was a young dumb kid and tired of freezing mbo
and homesick or I would be a millionaire by now it make me
to think of what I gave up! I figured it was that good everywhere
boy was I wrong  This market is frigging crazy and fully 
saturated and still new businesses forming everywhere sheesh:jawdrop:


Tell ya what though them northern girls sure liked
my southern draw lol


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 12, 2008)

Tell ya what though them northern girls sure liked
my southern draw lol[/QUOTE]

what am i waitin for then,packing my bags.
buddy of mine said i wont be able to work up there,everybody will want there pic with larry cable guy.said that,s ok ya,ll work i get my pic,s takin while i,m there
but no really there,s some great folks up there.sorry for the inconveince of the storm specially at this time time season.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 13, 2008)

*anyone need help?*

i'm in the Hartford area.i have the 250xp,saws,trucks,and tractors with grapples and forks. 860-430-1811


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 13, 2008)

we have a bucket truck, skidsteers, loaders, excavators, numerous sized chippers, dump trucks, and a 400HP tubgrinder, all available if needed. we also have several GOOD climbers, with a lot of storm experience. some excellent groundies, and we travel a`lot,and are self sufficient.

I would be interested in discussing any type of work arrangement, anything is possible.


----------



## JohnH (Dec 13, 2008)

We got lucky and missed the ice but we had a lot of wind damage


----------



## JeffL (Dec 13, 2008)

I got about 40+ pics, just held the camera up to the windshield of the truck and started snapping on the drive up to and back from the job this morning. Looks like just as much of a mess today as it did yesterday.


----------



## nms0219 (Dec 13, 2008)

anybody needs anything pm me. It would be nice to take a road trip up their.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 13, 2008)

My wife hated my trip to OK last winter, so I would need to be guaranteed very good money to head out any more.


----------



## JeffL (Dec 13, 2008)

Added pictures here:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=83474


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 14, 2008)

*Heading out in a minute.*

Got a call from my old boss this morning needing a climber for a few days at least. We're going to Albany, NY. Apparently that's where a lot of damage is. I'm not running this crew and the boss doesn't ever work with other people so don't try to contact me for work, I just figured that I'd give you guys the heads up that there's loads of work in Albany if ya wanna toss your hat in the ring and come up. I'll try to keep you updated but who knows when I'll next see a 'puter. Later, fellas.


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 14, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Got a call from my old boss this morning needing a climber for a few days at least. We're going to Albany, NY. Apparently that's where a lot of damage is. I'm not running this crew and the boss doesn't ever work with other people so don't try to contact me for work, I just figured that I'd give you guys the heads up that there's loads of work in Albany if ya wanna toss your hat in the ring and come up. I'll try to keep you updated but who knows when I'll next see a 'puter. Later, fellas.



Its all cleaned up here no need to come. hone:


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 14, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Its all cleaned up here no need to come. hone:



LMAO!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 14, 2008)

What a mess... they finally got the road next to mine opened today. People are still without power and will be till tuesday here. I wish there was more hours in the day this time of year. Even with a 4 man crew we can't keep up with calls. It's cool to help people out though, get trees off houses and out of driveways. Took a cherry off a house yesterday, no crane needed just some ingenuity. Interesting although tiring work. Good work everyone out there busting there butts to get life back to normal!!!  Mike


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 14, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> What a mess... they finally got the road next to mine opened today. People are still without power and will be till tuesday here. I wish there was more hours in the day this time of year. Even with a 4 man crew we can't keep up with calls. It's cool to help people out though, get trees off houses and out of driveways. Took a cherry off a house yesterday, no crane needed just some ingenuity. Interesting although tiring work. Good work everyone out there busting there butts to get life back to normal!!!  Mike



Yeah, Same here we have taken 6 trees off house's and garages in the last two days and opened a bunch of driveways up. One older couple with a long driveway were stuck in there house for two days and there generator ran out of fuel about 12hrs before we got there. Needless to say they were quite pleased to see us!! We brought them 10 gallons of fuel and cleared there driveway for free. It just felt like the right thing to do even though it does not make very good buisness sense it made us feel good to help out. We have 2 more trees on houses tommorow and then just a bunch of smaller clean up jobs right now, but I have a feeling the calls are going to keep coming in all week. Just like you guys we are running a 4 man crew and there just is not enough time in the day to keep up.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 14, 2008)

*we worked in Worchester today.*

still a mess.may be muddy tomorrow.we'll be there all week at least.haven't even gotten out of one neighborhood.daylight savings time blows.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 14, 2008)

fishercat said:


> still a mess.may be muddy tomorrow.we'll be there all week at least.haven't even gotten out of one neighborhood.daylight savings time blows.



Man you northerners need to learn how to put lights on yer trucks.
My bucket has two spotlights and three work lights + headlights
I light up 100 yard area


----------



## nms0219 (Dec 15, 2008)

Anybody looking for help, I've got a whole crew sitting around doing nothing. Getting sick of sitting on my butt. Only a couple hours away, I'm in the Buffalo area. Thanks Nick


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Dec 15, 2008)

capetrees said:


> Wheres "wortownmick" and "treeslayer"? They're form Worcester. Share the wealth guys!




They probably still don't have any power.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 15, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Its all cleaned up here no need to come. hone:



I was actually surprised how patchy it is. Seems one neighborhood will have branches everywhere and the next is still prestine and in perfect shape. Much nicer work today now that the ice has melted off the branches. Boss kicked in some rooms at the Hilton so I'm livin large w/ a belly full o' porterhouse and a flatscreen tv. Now THAT'S what I call storm work.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 15, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> I was actually surprised how patchy it is. Seems one neighborhood will have branches everywhere and the next is still prestine and in perfect shape. Much nicer work today now that the ice has melted off the branches. Boss kicked in some rooms at the Hilton so I'm livin large w/ a belly full o' porterhouse and a flatscreen tv. Now THAT'S what I call storm work.



Hell I would live in a tent I want a paycheck to heck with Hilton!
I do eat but can afford my own if pays fair imo keep the perks
send my check:monkey: You all are probably going to get hit
again if what we are getting comes your way! It is not bad here 
yet just sleet but who knows tomorrow is forecast for more!


----------



## JeffL (Dec 15, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Hell I would live in a tent I want a paycheck to heck with Hilton!
> I do eat but can afford my own if pays fair imo keep the perks
> send my check:monkey: You all are probably going to get hit
> again if what we are getting comes your way! It is not bad here
> yet just sleet but who knows tomorrow is forecast for more!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 15, 2008)

JeffL said:


>



Stop ing :monkey: ya know you like it


----------



## JeffL (Dec 15, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Stop ing :monkey: ya know you like it



Yeah who am I kidding. I didnt lose power, and we havent had many calls for this storm, kind of out of our range of usual clients. Plus storm cleanup always adds some interesting little twists to the usual.


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 15, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> I was actually surprised how patchy it is. Seems one neighborhood will have branches everywhere and the next is still prestine and in perfect shape. Much nicer work today now that the ice has melted off the branches. Boss kicked in some rooms at the Hilton so I'm livin large w/ a belly full o' porterhouse and a flatscreen tv. Now THAT'S what I call storm work.



Well put!! ITs odd how different streets are just hammered and 2 blocks away everything is hunkee dooree. We have been working dawn till dusk since the storm hit thurs night but today the tree company's came out the wood work. Every other street some one was cutting. What kind of trucks are you guys running? Name of company? We have mostly white trucks with blue knuckle booms and chippers. J&B TREE SPECIALIST on the doors. stop by if you see us, will be in the Albany area for the next 2 weeks. Oh yeah, X2 on the no ice thing...MUCH NICER!!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 16, 2008)

> I was actually surprised how patchy it is



That is why it is good to know a little meteorology, think of these storms as the frost pockets that kill a garden. we can call it a freeze pocket

The rain falls from a warmer airmass into the freeze pocket, then the rain freezes almost right away. Around the corner the ground is a little higher, or has a topography that allows the warm air to move in so it does not get the freezing.


----------



## groundsmgr (Dec 16, 2008)

There are still 96000plus with out power and this is day 5. They are actually looking on canceling schools until after x mas break. 
I left my house 130 am on friday morning it took me 45 minutes to get to my shop 10 minutes away. I had to cut threw trees and go around power lines. I have seen so many hacks out it makes me sick. I work as a groundskeeper fro a school system and have been cutting trees eversince friday, and also been cutting for the town as well.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tree Slayer (Dec 16, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> I'm treeslayer. do you mean tree-slayer, who stole my name?


1st off jackass I didn't steal your name. 2nd you are an electrican Right? just Chasing storms, do you even own a real tree service?


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 16, 2008)

oke: :sword: opcorn:


Tree Slayer said:


> 1st off jackass I didn't steal your name. 2nd you are an electrican Right? just Chasing storms, do you even own a real tree service?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 16, 2008)

Tree Slayer said:


> 1st off jackass I didn't steal your name. 2nd you are an electrican Right? just Chasing storms, do you even own a real tree service?



From what I've read and seen on here I'll bet treeslayer is a pretty serious dude.


----------



## Wiredp (Dec 16, 2008)

So I shouldn't change my name to TreeSleigher? Is that the message I am getting?


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 16, 2008)

Tree Slayer said:


> 1st off jackass I didn't steal your name. 2nd you are an electrican Right? just Chasing storms, do you even own a real tree service?



I asked you before to change it, and you didn't. I picked this name long before you. this confuses searches, and why get personal? anybody can type, say it to my face, and wake up with a wired jaw. 

don't need a tree business to be a good climber. I make good money doing what I do. I've ran a business for years, and found a niche with little headache. 

yes I have 2 careers, and do both very well.. I do tree work year round, and do whatever I can to provide for my 4 kids. what you think is irrelevant to me.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 16, 2008)

Wiredp said:


> So I shouldn't change my name to TreeSleigher? Is that the message I am getting?



why? you borrow santas ride to pull trees?


----------



## Tree Slayer (Dec 16, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> I asked you before to change it, and you didn't. I picked this name long before you. this confuses searches, and why get personal? anybody can type, say it to my face, and wake up with a wired jaw.
> 
> don't need a tree business to be a good climber. I make good money doing what I do. I've ran a business for years, and found a niche with little headache.
> 
> yes I have 2 careers, and do both very well.. I do tree work year round, and do whatever I can to provide for my 4 kids. what you think is irrelevant to me.



I haven't posted on this site since then just lurk once in a while 2 many better sites out there to check out . You just brought it up about stealing your name. Like I said before you can have it let it go. As far as my jaw I seriously doubt that. good luck with your 2 careers.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 16, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> From what I've read and seen on here I'll bet treeslayer is a pretty serious dude.




i am going to 2nd that one mds and i have only spoken on the phone with the dude! 

hey dave, you are the original treeslayer to me pal. 


lol


----------



## JeffL (Dec 16, 2008)

I guess up in Ashfield, MA right up near where I was working saturday, they had high tensions come down, not sure if it was just wires or whole towers. They are talking about no power possibly till after Xmas. Wowser.


----------



## John464 (Dec 16, 2008)

slaying trees, everyone's doing it


http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1236061&postcount=26

my vote is for this guy since his truck and chipper is cool. HA!


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm back in VA, going to meet up tomorrow and talk travel plans with some friends. who needs a 1st class crew? or just point me to some hard hit areas.

Good buckettruck, skidsteers, chipper, etc....... Me, my boys, and I'll bring the treedog.


----------



## JeffL (Dec 16, 2008)

John464 said:


> slaying trees, everyone's doing it
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1236061&postcount=26
> ...



That grill is awesome!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 16, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Well put!! ITs odd how different streets are just hammered and 2 blocks away everything is hunkee dooree. We have been working dawn till dusk since the storm hit thurs night but today the tree company's came out the wood work. Every other street some one was cutting. What kind of trucks are you guys running? Name of company? We have mostly white trucks with blue knuckle booms and chippers. J&B TREE SPECIALIST on the doors. stop by if you see us, will be in the Albany area for the next 2 weeks. Oh yeah, X2 on the no ice thing...MUCH NICER!!!



Our trucks are white and red. I haven't seen you guys yet but just started seeing Lewis and Nelson trucks around. Usually those guys are on the job long before us. Hope we get some more ice with the snow tonight. See the season out with a real BANG, ya know? You guys local?


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 16, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Our trucks are white and red. I haven't seen you guys yet but just started seeing Lewis and Nelson trucks around. Usually those guys are on the job long before us. Hope we get some more ice with the snow tonight. See the season out with a real BANG, ya know? You guys local?



Yeah, 16 miles south of Albany. We have spent the last 5 days in the Albany, latham, loudonville area... Depending on the weather we will be up that way for the next two weeks strait. Are you guys just going door to door or sub-contracting through another tree company?


----------



## fishercat (Dec 17, 2008)

*well you can take you're pick in Mass.*



treeslayer said:


> I'm back in VA, going to meet up tomorrow and talk travel plans with some friends. who needs a 1st class crew? or just point me to some hard hit areas.
> 
> Good buckettruck, skidsteers, chipper, etc....... Me, my boys, and I'll bring the treedog.



we're in Worchester at the moment but you can try Holden,Paxton,Princeton,Rutland,and all the way up into NH.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 17, 2008)

> A green truck identifying itself as a “tree services” vehicle was stolen in Framingham and was last seen on West Mountain Street in Holden. Holden Police Chief George R. Sherrill said extra patrols have been dispatched, and he reminded residents to be wary of strangers, suspicious vehicles and activities that look out of place.



http://www.telegram.com/article/20081217/NEWS/812170583/-1/BEETLES

I'm a little confused since AFAIK there is no West Mountain Street in Holden -- there is in Worcester and it changes name at the town line.

Oh well, suppose it would be poetic justice if they find them and snag 'em for violating the beetle quarantine.


----------



## northcountry (Dec 17, 2008)

*finaly have power here in albany*

HOLY CRAP!!!! Just got power at my house in schodack 10 miles east of albany. we got hit like a chipmunk on the autobahn. all night on thursday it sounded like sitting in the center of a gun range as all the oaks and maples blew their crotches. Been doing nothing but whipping on my 361 clearing driveways and yards around town... then back to the house to add more fuel to the generator...then back out for more. Took an 80 ft maple off the back of my neighbors house cant even see the grass in his 1/2 acre back yard from all the delimbing. now i have like a cord of wood to roll over to my yard for next year. Thanks to everyone who has headed this way to clear roads etc. we couldnt have done it without all the outside crews. Sold the "wildthing" for $100.00 to a guy up the street who was desperate as no saws were left to buy anywhere. at least i was kind enough to throw in two chains and 2 gal of premix. time to put that cash towards a new tophandle as lots of in-tree work is going to be needed this winter. and sugestions beyond "200T" i want somethng i can drop and not cry over maybe a 192T or a echo 360 or 341... any actual owner input would be appreciated. Oh and a muffler mod will be immediate on any purchase take that into account warranty be damned!!! I only mention the echo's because i have like 6 bars and like 20 chains that will fit them 12" 14" its going to be only used to limb things 6" and smaller:jawdrop:


----------



## Wiredp (Dec 17, 2008)

To anyone helping clear up this mess, your efforts are appreciated even by those that didn't lose power. I am in Pittsfield, MA and have seen TONS of ABC trucks in my area. From their website, they look to be out of Texas. I pass them gathered every morning and night on my way to work 10pm and on my way back 6:30 am clustered at local plazas. They got to eat sometime.:spam:


----------



## northcountry (Dec 17, 2008)

*finaly have power here in albany*

ditto to anyone who shipped into any of the areas that got hammered


----------



## CUCV (Dec 17, 2008)

Feels so good to be connected to the www and have a hot shower. Between moving my generator from house to house helping friends and family I did one job. Made 260 yards of chips with my chipper on that one job just on limbs.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 17, 2008)

CUCV said:


> Feels so good to be connected to the www and have a hot shower. Between moving my generator from house to house helping friends and family I did one job. Made 260 yards of chips with my chipper on that one job just on limbs.




260 yards of chips: man that must be one big 
a_s tree!


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 18, 2008)

Wiredp said:


> To anyone helping clear up this mess, your efforts are appreciated even by those that didn't lose power. I am in Pittsfield, MA and have seen TONS of ABC trucks in my area. From their website, they look to be out of Texas. I pass them gathered every morning and night on my way to work 10pm and on my way back 6:30 am clustered at local plazas. They got to eat sometime.:spam:




they were ALL over the Houston / Beaumont area for Ike


----------



## Batman (Dec 18, 2008)

*It's been unreal..*

My wife, son, and I all climbed into the Polaris Ranger with saws, chaps and attitude on Friday, and cleared debris on about a half mile of road to give us, and our neighbors, access to the state road. We're still without power, day 6, and have no estimate from P.S.N.H. as to when, and if, we will ever see it again. Generator power keeping us going. Has been a great workout for my 034AV doing cleanup around the farm. A great saw for limbing all the snapped off trees. Have a couple of 18" pines pulled up by the roots in the backyard that are about to meet the ms460. All have a date with the OWB. Good luck to all...


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 18, 2008)

*Im Back !!!*

Well damn close to a week after the storm I have power back. 

HO
LEEE

shhh

it

I have never seen anything like this, this one storm changed the face of the landscape. Just about every hardwood out here has the head blown out or is blown apart at the crotches. Ive been workin like crazy doin cleanups and removals. I wanted to get on the net and on AS but power and cable was real hard to come by. 

I regret not having a camera for this one, ive seen some of the most spectacular failures I can imagine. 100-150 yr old white oaks uprooted and blown apart. The maples got annihalated being so brittle, pines snapping in half everywhere and uprooting. 

SO
MUCH 
DAMAGE

Its absolutely insane, I have a stand of 80 foot pines behind my house and let me tell you, thursday night i didnt sleep a wink. Being in this buisness the tree crashing sound is very deeply ingrained as danger..


Just, WOW


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 18, 2008)

JeffL said:


> That grill is awesome!



They are sharp lookin trucks, I drove by their site today leavin a job in Shrewbury


----------



## asplundhranger (Dec 18, 2008)

*kansas*

we are on call here in Manhattan Kansas!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 18, 2008)

*Home now.*

Glad that ordeal is over with. j/k We'll be back up there before too long, just had a few emer calls to attend to back home. I gotta say, I can't wait for my girl to get here. I felt like a 14 yr old boy the past two days. Couldn't seem to keep my eyes off ANY woman. At least I behaved... Haw y'all doin'?


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 18, 2008)

Tell me about it, with the net and power down I was left with mary palm, memories and fantasies hahaha.

Lil cold for screwin squirrelholes


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 18, 2008)

Wortown Mick said:


> Tell me about it, with the net and power down I was left with mary palm, memories and fantasies hahaha.
> 
> Lil cold for screwin squirrelholes



I bet you'll manage :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 19, 2008)

*Just got back from West Mass*

you guys had quite a mess up there my partner cruised up to see what was going on looks like its under control

we were late coming up i wish we had time to be there when it hit

cool country had a good 48 hours in mass

cu next time


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 20, 2008)

small ice storm just hit us in north east pa, now i just need the wind to blow threw, so the phone starts a ringing


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 21, 2008)

Its like friggin Antarctica here lately - 12" Friday, another 8" today.
Now they are saying 60 mph winds tonight.
I really hate winter, I dont even want any more dammage.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 21, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Its like friggin Antarctica here lately - 12" Friday, another 8" today.
> Now they are saying 60 mph winds tonight.
> I really hate winter, I dont even want any more dammage.


 I Know what you mean it is 23 degrees here this mourning cold burrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol!


----------



## TreesInTheSouth (Dec 21, 2008)

*We're available...*

Hey guys, if you need help...just hurler at me 800-717-1561 (w) or 205-365-1819 (direct). I'll take all my equipment and crew. National Tree Service at your service. 

if you want to check us out visit the site below.

NatlTreeService . com


:greenchainsaw: Dennis


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 21, 2008)

Remember the end of The Shining dennis?

I wouldnt want to have to chisel you off the side of my chipper, lol.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 21, 2008)

Conditions here are not southerner friendly on so so many levels. 

I heard of people holding up utility crews at gunpoint up north to get them to restore service drops faster. Also heard of people running crews off the road..to get their attention that they want power, like now. After more than a week of no power people are getin crazy. My aunt was told that she wouldnt have power till after the first of the yr. 

Plus theres close to 2 feet of snow on the ground as it hasnt stopped snowing here for a few days. 
Youd get your crews sick.


----------



## TreeTopKid (Dec 21, 2008)

Wortown Mick said:


> Conditions here are not southerner friendly on so so many levels.
> 
> I heard of people holding up utility crews at gunpoint up north to get them to restore service drops faster. Also heard of people running crews off the road..to get their attention that they want power, like now. After more than a week of no power people are getin crazy. My aunt was told that she wouldnt have power till after the first of the yr.
> 
> ...



You're right! I'm not a true southerner but I moved from England to Texas one of the steering factors was the weather, but North America is like the Arctic in the winter. My wife's from Chicago and I had to explain if we moved there I wouldn't leave the house for four months of the year. Roll on April huh! Respect.


----------



## buildmyown (Dec 21, 2008)

Well this should be good close to 18 inches of snow now its turning to a rain sleet ice mix. Im watching the branches on the pines slowly bending more and more. Everyone be safe and stay warm.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 21, 2008)

ahh! dont worry your cold little hearts none.
nobody from the south wants that dam yankee dollar anyway.
besides that its a little more tolerable down here. :crazy1:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 21, 2008)

ozarktreeman said:


> ahh! dont worry your cold little hearts none.
> nobody from the south wants that dam yankee dollar anyway.
> besides that its a little more tolerable down here. :crazy1:



Dude, dont let that avatar go to your head. Ok??


----------



## 385xp9106 (Dec 21, 2008)

*alot of work*

ny jus keeps getting hit..the clifton park area an south got hammerd..still alot of work left..now were getting hit with snow,i got out of the skidder an were were cutting have snow 2 my chest..but alot of tree work


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 21, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Dude, dont let that avatar go to your head. Ok??



Or what:hmm3grin2orange:opcorn:


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 21, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> Dude, dont let that avatar go to your head. Ok??




dude!






i can change to porky the pig if you like post stays the same!


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 26, 2008)

X mas is over.  time to go to work.  

My work buddy is in PA, and wants to see some ice storm damage. we need work bad for next week, and he wants to scout some before he comes home this weekend, and we head back up next week.

Where to go ??


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Dec 26, 2008)

still waiting for damage in the midwest. like JPS my old lady didnt like me goin to OK last year, so MA is a lil outa my range lol.

be careful out there guys. dont let some retard HO drop a tree on you from next door!


----------



## arborworks1 (Dec 27, 2008)

What about stump grinding around the Ice damaged areas. Or is it too deep in snow now?


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 28, 2008)

It's too muddy today.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 28, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> like JPS my old lady didnt like me goin to OK last year,


I guess eastern MO would be the same, a buddy and I went down through IL and into MO after the last ice storm, then the rain cam and we folded up shop after only 2 days. woulda been good work, but we would have had to to sit the rain out for 2 days.

We ended up netting like $140 each.


----------



## arborworks1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Seriously, I would take my grinder up there if I knew I could stay busy for a week or better. Mud is not a problem I'm on tracks.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 28, 2008)

*HO's won't pay for it there.*

if you could get the USDA or National grid to pay,you'd be all set.could take a while to get your money though.they aren't very organized up in Worchester yet.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Dec 28, 2008)

fishercat said:


> if you could get the USDA or National grid to pay,you'd be all set.could take a while to get your money though.they aren't very organized up in Worchester yet.



Its Worcester. And all the works set for spring.. we got plenty of stump grinders dont worry.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 28, 2008)

Wortown Mick said:


> Its Worcester. And all the works set for spring.. we got plenty of stump grinders dont worry.



No worry just want to create a competitive environment to better serve the
residents in Worcester and I know a good Italian eatery there!


----------



## arborworks1 (Dec 28, 2008)

You guys might forget about all those stumps by spring thaw. 

Hope you got them under contract.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 1, 2009)

with all this bad weather forecast for MASS, on top of the current condition,
how is the cleanup proceeding from the ice storm?

anybody need help pushing snow? we have a lot of equipment idle here, and the T300's with heated cabs might as well be working. We have bigger loaders, also.

I would also like to hear what would be the going rate for a Bucket truck, chipper, skidsteer, and a 5 man crew with all the necessary equipment could expect up there.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 1, 2009)

*weather isn't the best but you can still work.*

they're cheap as it gets up there though.gonna have to line up work with the cities or utilities to make any money.a strange bunch up there for the most part.met a lot of great folks as well.i'd say most of the brush piles in Worcester is under snow piles because the residents didn't listen and put all their brush in the streets even after they were told not to.i may go back up north of Worcester or NH after i get back from Michigan.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 1, 2009)

fishercat said:


> they're cheap as it gets up there though.gonna have to line up work with the cities or utilities to make any money.a strange bunch up there for the most part.met a lot of great folks as well.i'd say most of the brush piles in Worcester is under snow piles because the residents didn't listen and put all their brush in the streets even after they were told not to.i may go back up north of Worcester or NH after i get back from Michigan.



yeah all the brush is being loaded into log trucks and gettin stockpiled then tub ground. 

Ive heard of local guys planning on seein what the non locals are keepin in their toolboxes and tamperin with equpiment. The economys bad and MA has a ton of arborists and tree guys.. plenty to take care of ourselves. 

I keep hearin advertisements for rickert storm cleanup and cant help but want to shoo them out of my area.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 1, 2009)

Wortown Mick said:


> yeah all the brush is being loaded into log trucks and gettin stockpiled then tub ground.
> 
> Ive heard of local guys planning on seein what the non locals are keepin in their toolboxes and tamperin with equpiment. The economys bad and MA has a ton of arborists and tree guys.. plenty to take care of ourselves.
> 
> I keep hearin advertisements for rickert storm cleanup and cant help but want to shoo them out of my area.



Which is why we southern boys fill our boxes with diamondbacks just so you get what ya deserve for having the stick finger disease:Eye:


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 1, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Which is why we southern boys fill our boxes with diamondbacks just so you get what ya deserve for having the stick finger disease:Eye:



What, we get diamondback popsicles? 

You get what you deserve for takin another mans food off his table haha.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 1, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Which is why we southern boys fill our boxes with diamondbacks just so you get what ya deserve for having the stick finger disease:Eye:



"Stick finger disease", lol.

Sounding a little tomtrees today rope??

Messing with someones tools just aint funny though mick.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 1, 2009)

Wortown Mick said:


> What, we get diamondback popsicles?
> 
> You get what you deserve for takin another mans food off his table haha.



Would be just returning the favor Yank lol.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Jan 1, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> "Stick finger disease", lol.
> 
> Sounding a little tomtrees today rope??
> 
> Messing with someones tool just aint funny though mick.



I havent, I wouldnt take somones ability to make money away. I just know some people dont share that same view, and are getting weary of seeing all these out of state plates. its all too easy to slip some thugs a c note and some info then watch your competition get a little less competitive.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 1, 2009)

Wortown Mick said:


> I havent, I wouldnt take somones ability to make money away. I just know some people dont share that same view, and are getting weary of seeing all these out of state plates. its all too easy to slip some thugs a c note and some info then watch your competition get a little less competitive.



well, at least they should be manly enough to do it themselves.

But I can see how the work should go to locals and how it could be annoying - especially this time of year.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 1, 2009)

> I keep hearin advertisements for rickert storm cleanup and cant help but want to shoo them out of my area.



Ah, that's interesting. I had heard their ads on WTAG and was wondering why anyone was bothering to advertise, didn't think they were from out of town.

I guess just my observations over the year in my town, and watching the news for other places, and driving through areas that have been hit hard...if the area is still inhabitable, the local guys can handle cleanup pretty quickly. 

Yeah, you need line clearance crews going ahead of the utility crews. Some yard cleanup may have to wait while the local arborists handle the trees-through-me-roof situations. But once the roads are open and roofs have tarps over them, it always seems yards and highway sides get cleaned up surprisingly quick compared to your first impression of the damage.

Last time I can remember my town highway crew taking more then a week to clean up the roadsides was Gloria in '85. Usually it's just a day or two of work for them, even if during the storm they had everyone and their brother working with chainsaws to keep the roads open and using front end loaders to push tree tops to the side.



> well, at least they should be manly enough to do it themselves.



Yeah, but why do it yourself when you can pay someone and claim it on your taxes as a business expense


----------



## fishercat (Jan 1, 2009)

*there is enough work for everyone for quite some time.*

messing with a mans tools is a beatable offense in my mind.no one messed with us or our stuff.kudos for that.

i heard that Rickert commercial several times when i was up there.we didn't see any tree companies the first 4 or 5 days afterthe storm hit.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 1, 2009)

*there is enough work for everyone for quite some time.*

messing with a mans tools is a beatable offense in my mind.no one messed with us or our stuff.this is something i cannot and will not tolerate.kudos for that.

i heard that Rickert commercial several times when i was up there.we didn't see any tree companies the first 4 or 5 days afterthe storm hit.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 1, 2009)

So I should sit here with no work and watch my 4 kids get hungry,
because the locals there want all the stormwork for themselves? 
when they can't answer all the phone calls coming in?
Storm work comes and goes, it's Gods will.
We are legal, that's all that matters. 

let me catch some :censored: pulling this childish "get out of my sandbox crap".
and robbing my livelihood.
Geez, I'm asking to come and help, and make a living. not steal. 
Are these veiled threats?


----------



## arborworks1 (Jan 1, 2009)

If its going to get like that then everybody from the north stay up there after a hurricane in 09. Don't call, don't ask, nothing! 

Like slayer said he is helping. If you can get all your calls serviced in one days time then so be it. We all know that is not the case.


----------



## JohnH (Jan 1, 2009)

If I catch anyone messing with any of our trucks its not going to be pretty.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 1, 2009)

I understand the out of state plates all too well the two hurricanes that
rolled through our area had many out of stater's rallying to get work and
even though I understand the frustration I got my share of work. Remember it don't matter if it is someone coming from Ct or Ca the customer is not going to wait and you can only do so much work. I would have never been able to keep up pace with the devastation and monopolize on the occurrence. I have not left my state to do help yet so I could bitc? but in reality when you can't get one job done for looking at five others you do the ones you can. I have never thought of some dumb chit like disabling or theft of someones tools. In your case I still would not lower myself to that, I however may use the strong arm approach.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Jan 1, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I understand the out of state plates all too well the two hurricanes that
> rolled through our area had many out of stater's rallying to get work and
> even though I understand the frustration I got my share of work. Remember it don't matter if it is someone coming from Ct or Ca the customer is not going to wait and you can only do so much work. I would have never been able to keep up pace with the devastation and monopolize on the occurrence. I have not left my state to do help yet so I could bitc? but in reality when you can't get one job done for looking at five others you do the ones you can. I have never thought of some dumb chit like disabling or theft of someones tools. In your case I still would not lower myself to that, I however may use the strong arm approach.






:agree2: 





Most of guys that run our own business are like cur dogs!
And thats understandable after all we or most of us literally put our blood sweat ands tears into our bus/
But to JACK with another mans stuff because you think it,s your town is unacceptable.

It,s just good bus and pratical,and fun to get away from the ole lady to go to these storms.And try to line up work at this time of the year.
When so many of you are complaing about lack of work.

What do you expect! It,s the nature of the beast.

and i will have to remember that c note trick.


----------



## custom8726 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have no problem with storm chasers coming into the area and helping out, as long as there legitimate tree services, doing quality work. It does piss me off when I see these guys with out of state plates going door to door underbidding all the locals with a pick up and a saw. It makes all the legitimate company's look like crooks because they actually pay for Insurance, worker's comp, maintance, proper PPE, etc, etc.. and can't spend a day cutting a tree down for $300.00 bucks. I seen this crew from Texas last week doing the door to door thing, They had the [email protected] to knock on the door of the residents we were working for:censored: They were politly asked to leave from the home owner, and Got a your about to get a boot up your ass look from me while trying to remain profesional at the same time.. Some people have no profesional courtesy whats so ever, Thats makes them look bad aswell as the Industry in general IMHO... They did end up with a job around the corner, They had a 2 man bucket from the 70's and a old 1 ton rack body dump truck, and atleast 4 guys maybe 5. They started dismanteling a 60' or so white birch over a house down in tiny pieces with one guy cutting while the other guy cought the pieces and tossed them down to the groundies to throw into the back of the rack body. The groundies just kept getting in the back of the truck and mincing up the brush. Not one guy had any PPE on what so ever. Later when we finished our job and they were long gone we went by there job on the way out of the development to see branches still on the roof and ground and a stump 3' foot high with an angle cut. We don't need these types of hacks around here and I have no problem telling them that either. I won't begruge any man for trying to put food on the table, Just have some common courtesy and don't piss were we eat... Rant over...


----------



## custom8726 (Jan 1, 2009)

Let me also add its not just the out of stater's, We have plenty of local hacks our selves. I actually have been inpressed with some of the out of state outfits and the equipment they roll in with.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 1, 2009)

My dream is for all of us to one day form a coalition,cooperation in emergency response if we would all work together when the next Katrina came along we would be a awesome force to be reckoned with. We as a group could be very persuasive, expedient, and offer service second to none imo if we could get along, be independent but still a team.


----------



## custom8726 (Jan 1, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> My dream is for all of us to one day form a coalition,cooperation in emergency response if we would all work together when the next Katrina came along we would be a awesome force to be reckoned with. We as a group could be very persuasive, expedient, and offer service second to none imo if we could get along, be independent but still a team.



Thats a good thought but it will never be a reality unfurtunetly. I had more phone calls and P.M.s then I could count during this last ice storm, And If I could point fellow tree services in the right direction I did, I have plenty of work, and there was/is plenty of it out there. There are just honest and dishonest ways about getting it...


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 2, 2009)

custom8726 said:


> I had more phone calls and P.M.s then I could count during this last ice storm, And If I could point fellow tree services in the right direction I did, I have plenty of work, and there was/is plenty of it out there. There are just honest and dishonest ways about getting it...



My point exactly. 
When Isabel rolled thru my hometown, the tree crews came out of the woodwork from all over the country. I helped a lot of reputable companies by freely giving advice and assistance, many from this site. I also hired a bunch of guys off of here and made serious money, and paid serious money. The hacks were everywhere, and some never left. 

If you are getting tons of calls, you can do a tremendous amount of work by properly managing the God-given financial windfall you are being blessed with. By partnering with quality subs, you can do a huge volume of work, make great money from managing the calls, and when it is all done you have expanded your customer base tenfold. 
I have seen this scenario all around the east coast over and over again for many years now, and the benefit of exploiting your local business exposure is a million dollar possibility in a massive storm environment. And so few take advantage of this, by accepting help from guys skilled in this type of work.
If you are performing 10% of your call load, and doing very well, think about 50%, or 75%, and still getting 25% of total gross or more, from teaming up with an individual who knows how to fast track work in this type of work scenario and by utilizing skilled, legal crews. I can put crews together that would make you proud to be associated with, or you simply pull the plug. They are your calls. I can set up and process 100's of calls a day easily. prioritize, screen, and document everything coming in, and the paper trail tracks everything.

Instead of griping about out of state plates step UP to the plate and get paid, and help protect your hometown from the hacks that are going to be there regardless of how you feel.

I do not expect anyone in their right mind to openly post about work areas on here, 
that would be foolish. PM me, or call me. 
to the few that have already, many thanks. 
What comes around, goes around.

Dave 
757 784 4574


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 2, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> My point exactly.
> When Isabel rolled thru my hometown, the tree crews came out of the wood


after helping thousands of Md. folks getting power back to there homes all i got was this lousy t shirt


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 2, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> I also hired a bunch of guys off of here and made serious money, and paid serious money.



I will attest to that. I had a very nice net profit coming off that gig.


----------



## custom8726 (Jan 2, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> My point exactly.
> When Isabel rolled thru my hometown, the tree crews came out of the woodwork from all over the country. I helped a lot of reputable companies by freely giving advice and assistance, many from this site. I also hired a bunch of guys off of here and made serious money, and paid serious money. The hacks were everywhere, and some never left.
> 
> If you are getting tons of calls, you can do a tremendous amount of work by properly managing the God-given financial windfall you are being blessed with. By partnering with quality subs, you can do a huge volume of work, make great money from managing the calls, and when it is all done you have expanded your customer base tenfold.
> ...



I Understand your position completly. If You provide the kind of services you listed above, I could see you and your company being very valuable in a time of need to the right company. The problem I see locally here is there are already 50+ tree companies in the capital district and probably another 500 hacks that call themselves tree company's when storms hit. Then you add the out of state crews that come in and theres some serious competition for work. We specialize in large/technical removals and that seems to really set us apart from atleast 75% of the locals that can't or won't do the trees we can. I had lots of calls during this last ice storm, but not so many I could justify sub-contracting work for 25% profit. Everything that was a priority like trees on houses and garages were taking care of ASAP, All the general clean up jobs were put on hold. I was up front with everyone and even gave some jobs away to another company I use to work for because I could not get there in a timely manner. I booked a months worth of work in about 4 days and that will keep me and my crew going this winter when typically we would be sitting in the shop making work. Now I am rambling, sorry I will try to get to the point. If I had more calls coming in then we could handle and I could gaurantee atleast a couple weeks worth of work for a sub, I would gladly bring in a reputable company and make 125% a day instead of just our 100%... Now one talented climber to take my place and run a crew so I had more time to bid work would have been (Almost) invaluable 2 weeks ago. Hopefully this year we can get another reliable climber.. Good luck and stay safe!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 2, 2009)

custom8726 said:


> I Understand your position completly. If You provide the kind of services you listed above, I could see you and your company being very valuable in a time of need to the right company. The problem I see locally here is there are already 50+ tree companies in the capital district and probably another 500 hacks that call themselves tree company's when storms hit. Then you add the out of state crews that come in and theres some serious competition for work. We specialize in large/technical removals and that seems to really set us apart from atleast 75% of the locals that can't or won't do the trees we can. I had lots of calls during this last ice storm, but not so many I could justify sub-contracting work for 25% profit. Everything that was a priority like trees on houses and garages were taking care of ASAP, All the general clean up jobs were put on hold. I was up front with everyone and even gave some jobs away to another company I use to work for because I could not get there in a timely manner. I booked a months worth of work in about 4 days and that will keep me and my crew going this winter when typically we would be sitting in the shop making work. Now I am rambling, sorry I will try to get to the point. If I had more calls coming in then we could handle and I could gaurantee atleast a couple weeks worth of work for a sub, I would gladly bring in a reputable company and make 125% a day instead of just our 100%... Now one talented climber to take my place and run a crew so I had more time to bid work would have been (Almost) invaluable 2 weeks ago. Hopefully this year we can get another reliable climber.. Good luck and stay safe!!



What better place to get reliable help than here? I mean I did the same as you in the two canes but next time I am calling a few of you guys if the insurance is in order, why not. I mean quality help profits by all and a huge base of satisfied customers for return work in the future. It is cooperation that makes the best sense today not separatism head up an azz stuff imo.

Win win win win


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 3, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> What better place to get reliable help than here? I mean I did the same as you in the two canes but next time I am calling a few of you guys if the insurance is in order, why not. I mean quality help profits by all and a huge base of satisfied customers for return work in the future. It is cooperation that makes the best sense today not separatism head up an azz stuff imo.
> 
> Win win win win



well said.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 27, 2009)

*Kentucky bound*

Once again, we're looking at trying to get some work from this latest round of ice storm damage.

Anyone in Kentucky who could PM me with any info on hard hit areas, or wants to enlist our help, please let me know.

I'm going to travel with a 65' truck crane, and a skidsteer in tandem, 
so anyone who could use us, call or PM.


Dave 
757 784 4574 cell


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 27, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Once again, we're looking at trying to get some work from this latest round of ice storm damage.
> 
> Anyone in Kentucky who could PM me with any info on hard hit areas, or wants to enlist our help, please let me know.
> 
> ...



Good luck friend we missed it in my area but in the north part of the state
may not be so lucky. I may go up there and see if my services are needed
since it is so close. Stay safe and make the bills pard


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 27, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Good luck friend we missed it in my area but in the north part of the state
> may not be so lucky. I may go up there and see if my services are needed
> since it is so close. Stay safe and make the bills pard



Just got the call ropen,

Jonesboro bound in t minus 2 hours and packing!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck out there guys. Stay safe.


----------



## TKO-KID (Jan 27, 2009)

just watch out for paul no sack you know how he likes those ice storms and that is mighty close to OK


----------



## fishercat (Jan 27, 2009)

*i recorded two episodes of that show on the DVR.*

i tried to watch it the first one last night.i could only force myself to watch for about ten minutes.

if i had to work with him for 5 minutes,there would be a chipper accident.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 27, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Good luck out there guys. Stay safe.



yes indeed.


----------



## TreeBot (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like Northern Arkansas and Southern Missouri got hit pretty bad. There really are not very many population centers around though. I wonder what Branson looks like.


----------



## scott t (Jan 28, 2009)

How much damage is there out of this ice storm. Im thinking about going.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 29, 2009)

We're leaving Friday morning early, headed towards SW Kenutucky, with the crane, skidsteers, and 2 crews. we have a bucket truck and crew following us on Sat, with more gear.

The best part? We have a film guy meeting us, and we're gonna shoot a bunch of good video of our adventures, and since we're the best crew ever to come out of VA, it'll be awesome.:lifter: 

We will pay for leads to get started, so if anybody can sell some on-structure jobs, call or pm.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 29, 2009)

*Repairing Ice-Damaged Trees*

Removal is seldom needed. Proper pruning is more difficult than removal, but it is a much more valuable service.


----------



## scott t (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice im heading to puduca something like that in about ten min


----------



## JasonLandscape (Jan 31, 2009)

Every Single Tree Company Is In Pecuah....


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 31, 2009)

JasonLandscape said:


> Every Single Tree Company Is In Pecuah....



Just curious, Jason, are you there? or guessing? 

either way, I believe ya. 

I'm in Lexington, and moving west. 
Dave
757 784 4574


----------



## JasonLandscape (Jan 31, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Just curious, Jason, are you there? or guessing?
> 
> either way, I believe ya.
> 
> ...



i am here...Oh yeah we have beer pong in room 102 at residence inn


----------



## scott t (Feb 7, 2009)

I never made it. got to louisville and never left just got home last night late and have to go back on sunday night. The trees in ky are to easy that was fun.


----------



## Scottscape (Feb 7, 2009)

drove to lexington yesterday, then to louisville. All the work is pretty much called for unless you get in with the locals. We packed and went home the same day. not enough there for us. From what I hear farther west got hit harder but to give you an idea I didn't see one whole down tree on a house and drove around neighborhoods in louisville for 3 hours.


----------



## scott t (Feb 7, 2009)

There is a town called valley station thats where all the work is at. trees on houses ,cars, and just down in genral.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 7, 2009)

we are rolling right along, here in west Kentucky.
I started a $7000 pruning job today, and climbed 24 trees, mostly ornamentals, for a nursing home. no spikes of course. 
we are getting free meals, and a guest cottage to boot. Sweet deal !!

and thank god it warmed up.
here's some pics of us on the 12 degree day this week, and the cool bucket on the crane.


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 7, 2009)

keep em commin treeslayer!! got any vids yet? are you operating the crane with a remote?


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 7, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better the weather wasn't any better here last week! Hope you're making some $$$$$$


----------

